# What do you look for when choosing a gym?



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Another thread got me thinking about this.

I've trained in my home gym for a number of years now but still train in various commercial gyms on occasion. If I were to return to training in a regular gym there are certain features I would look for. This is obviously goal orientated, but for me the top 5 factors in choosing a gym would be...

1. Squat Racks/Power cages.

2. Olympic bumper plates.

3. Glute/Ham raise machine.

4. Competitive powerlifters.

5. A good source.

What would be your top 5 reasons for selecting a gym?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Equipment

Few hammer strength

Good bars metal plates etc

And most important atmosphere


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

free weights, squat rack nd oly bar, thats about it for me and im happy


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

bail said:


> Equipment
> 
> Few hammer strength
> 
> ...


make the atmosphere yourself my friend


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Atmosphere.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> make the atmosphere yourself my friend


Tbh mate I've been training in sh!t gyms for years

And I did that make my own atmosphere if you will,

However their were some points I would stare at the sh!t bent bars,

Cheap equipment, Same song playing for the 15th time,

And some Pr!ck telling me when he's on the bench he'll be 10 minutes......

My gym now constant pumping out deep house/grime etc

All metal plates good equipment everyone training hard

It makes a difference never had a bad session their yet

Just puts you in the mood

Constantly stinks of skunk though lol


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

trained in the same gym for near 15 yrs , joind a new gym last few month and has helped me loads , mind set, and wall to wall lycra haha :thumb:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

oh and alot more free weights , never waiting to train hard


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Equipment, (quantity, quality and state of repair)

Location, (inc parking)

Atmosphere, (I work away quite a bit and training in empty hotel gyms isn't nice.)


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

plate loaded machines

seated and standing calf

atmosphere

machines targeting lots of different angles,

decent music

(nice girls are a bonus :thumb: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ive just bought bits to set up my home gym and the kit I need is basic .

Powercage with chin/dip/facepull attachments

Oly bar and plates

Resistance bands

Adjustable bench can do ghr on the one ive bought

Log

Axle

Thats pretty much it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> Multiple squat racks and benches
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


Mirrors to do make up ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> For form check and to check if anyone hot is in between sets!!!


But I don't train at your gym 

I was thinking of buying mirrors but I'm gonna film more lifts as I get a better idea of form and bar path then .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Multiple squat racks and benches
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


there 8 squat racks

6 bench's plus a purpose decline bench

theres 12 cable machine

**** loads of mirror's

after 6pm its dead and on a saturday night its even better

oh and by the way it who you know to join lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if they have the specific equipment for my routine and amount of free weights they have


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Where is this magical place you speak off!!!


south shields


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Lat pulldown...


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Unfortunately Newcastle is a bit of a hike after work from Dublin lol!!!


haha shame


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Equipment: Squat Racks, Benchs, Deadlift Areas, lots of bars (different types), lots of weight plates, also I look at equipment I may need later down the line like strongman stuff.

Atmosphere: nice and helpful people, if you come across a** holes it makes my training alot harder.

Owners: Tbh you want some nice owners, I'v come across some crappy owners while I was looking for a new gym.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Equipment and location are key for me. Few idiots is a help but can ignore them with own Music.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Equipment, location, how busy it gets at peak times.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

rack or cage with oly bad and plates is a 100%, left a gym when they got rid of theirs for some reason along with a few other people.

benches with some actual comfort and stability

good metal DB range so they are compact not giant rubber bouncing things

good isolation machines, hams, quads mainly

where i train now has mirrors so you can see front and side at the same time, brilliant for form but nto seen them too much so liked but not a must

pretty much the bread and butter of throwing iron about i guess


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

i don't really know.. still training at my first gym but one thing i do notice quite often is the atmosphere and people i suppose. there are always PTs about willing to correct your form or spot you if you need and often when equipment i want is taken, just ask if i can jump in between sets (been told basically no only once by some fat, ugly **** lol)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

free weights

oly bar (many so we don't fight for it on peak time) 

dumbbells going up to at least 50kg

a few squat racks

a few benches

plate loaded machines

calves machines

Isolation machines (mainly legs, quads, calves)

mirrors everywhere (for check the form mainly and for have a peek on hot girls while you look your pump lol  )

Not too many idiots and some hot girls is a bonus (anyway I can ignore idiots with my music)

A few helpful people is nice too.

As I never found all of this in one gym I train in different gyms (lot of them have daily and weekly pay options)

But if anyone knows a magical massive Mecca of training in London please let me know!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Free weights, squat racks, oly bars etc. Actually train at a really good gym atm. Only problem is that parking can be an absolute nightmare.

Have a bit of money saved so very tempted to buy some home equipment


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> Ive just bought bits to set up my home gym and the kit I need is basic .
> 
> Powercage with chin/dip/facepull attachments
> 
> ...


What bench is that mate?

Thinking of doing the same myself, going to extend my garage.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tomo8 said:


> What bench is that mate?
> 
> Thinking of doing the same myself, going to extend my garage.


Not sure tbh I'll have a look later but its adjustable with leg pads im guessing for sit ups


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

For me the list would be pretty much as follows:

Squat rack

Decent amount of plates, bars

Not too busy

Nice atmosphere

I don't expect the place to be full of competitive bodybuilders/powerlifters etc., but it's nice to see lads who are motivated to get results and thus create the right vibe in the gym. Also, I don't like to see snotty lads, but rather a rather decent bunch who you can share the odd laugh with between sets.

I didn't put it on the list, because it seems like an unfair expectation but it's great to also have a key to the gym. My gym owner is also one of my best mates and he gave me a key so that I can go also after hours. I often train from 6.30 to 7.30 in the morning before going to work and for me this flexibility makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

power rack

decent number of benches

plate loaded machines

good maintenance of equipment

decent db selection

competitive power lifters / bbs


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> Lat pulldown...


every post is username relevant. i love it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

location. there is no way im travelling far. luckily i train 5mins away from where i live at the mo.

kit. it has to have a rack and a cage.

how busy it is. i like to train AM so i like gyms that are emptyish then (tho most are tbh)


----------



## Robbo93 (Mar 26, 2014)

Agree with whats posted in the OP, but i also like to choose a gym where i get a good vibe.

Always better to be lifting around good lifters. Always learning.


----------

